# Engine mounts HELP!



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

Am I missing something here? My engine mounts do not even come close to matching the holes in the block. Is there another bracket or does the mount bolt right on the block? Here are some pics.

I do not have the block code with me as I am away from home for a week. Could this possibly not be a Pontiac block?

Sent from my Nexus S using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

Pontiac used several mounting hole configurations over the years. Yes you have a Pontiac block. Check out the Ames Catalog page 215, it shows all the types and what's required for fitting is various cars. A picture is worth a....... The catalog is available as a downlosd.


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

ah the one catalog I did not look at. Performance years and yearone did not have pics beyond the mounts I already have. Thanks


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

Ames helped a great deal, the little tip thing on the side straightened me out. I was under the impression I had an earlier block but I guess not. Thanks again!


----------

